# 1963 impala air shocks?



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

looking to put in some rear air shocks on my 63 impala but having a hard time finding some that will fit, can anyone give me a part number of some air shocks that will fit my 63, suspension is stock. thanks!!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a set that I took out of the rear of mine...how much you offering?


----------



## Nemesis63 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Low has some extended ones that fit, just got to take the metal sleeve off the bushing, chrome and worked like a charm on my Pops 63


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jan 21 2011, 01:07 AM~19653346
> *I have a set that I took out of the rear of mine...how much you offering?
> *


pm sent


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis63_@Jan 21 2011, 02:42 AM~19654437
> *Hi Low has some extended ones that fit, just got to take the metal sleeve off the bushing, chrome and worked like a charm on my Pops 63
> *


what do you mean extended ones? whats the price?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Jan 22 2011, 01:58 PM~19667795
> *what do you mean extended ones? whats the price?
> *


still need it?


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

still looking for......


----------



## Nemesis63 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi low hydraulics chrome shock are about 100 per pair..... if you bag your ride the extended ones work as well....


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Jan 22 2011, 01:58 PM~19667795
> *what do you mean extended ones?
> *


x2 :scrutinize:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis63_@Jan 23 2011, 11:30 PM~19676420
> *Hi low hydraulics chrome shock are about 100 per pair..... if you bag your ride the extended ones work as well....
> *


I aint tryin' to bag my ride homie, i just want some air shocks for the rear.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/parts/Gab...73_116379_6636_


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

you might have to replace the bottem bolts with grade 8 bolts to fit the bottem part,of the shocks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Jan 23 2011, 10:15 PM~19679244
> *I aint tryin' to bag my ride homie, i just want some air shocks for the rear.
> *


if you do lift it, someday? You don't want air shocks.Just a f.y.i


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jan 25 2011, 12:57 AM~19686451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Jan 24 2011, 08:44 PM~19687839
> *the impala does not use bolts for the bottom, they have shock mounts that you just stick the shock in and use a nut, will these still work?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes, though's will work.The shock mounts are what I'm talking about.When you buy the shocks, they come with a ring in the low part of the shock where you bolt it in.You have to remove the ring[ bottem shocks] or use different bolts for the bottem mounts.They unbolt too  .I couldn't remove the ring with the tools I had then . So I put different bolt & nut on the bottem, grade 8 too.Also this was a 68 your's might just go right in :x:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 25 2011, 11:39 AM~19691063
> *yes,  though's will work.The shock mounts are what I'm talking about.When you buy the shocks, they come with a ring in the low part of the shock where you bolt it in.You have to remove the ring[ bottem shocks] or use different bolts for the bottem  mounts.They unbolt too  .I couldn't remove the ring with the tools I had then . So I put different bolt & nut on the bottem, grade 8 too.Also this was a 68 your's might just go right in :x:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Jan 25 2011, 01:53 PM~19694665
> *
> *


Did you find some?


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2011, 04:23 AM~19920392
> *Did you find some?
> *


no not yet, do you have some for sale?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 21 2011, 09:28 PM~19928642
> *no not yet, do you have some for sale?
> *


Get some for a 72 monte bolt right up


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Jan 20 2011, 04:02 PM~19651664
> *looking to put in some rear air shocks on my 63 impala but having a hard time finding some that will fit, can anyone give me a part number of some air shocks that will fit my 63, suspension is stock. thanks!!
> *










72 monte carlo


----------



## PEZ69 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 23 2011, 11:00 PM~19947061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking NICE


----------

